# check him out



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)




----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

I'm sorry wes but from thw way it's turned it's hard to tell if it's a huge diamond or manny.
What is it and how big is the beast?


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

14" manny, wayne mahs old one.
wes
pics when first put in his new tank. he has crazy color.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

Never Mind :laugh:

nice manny


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

I'm serving the wife divorce papers tonight. She can thank you for it.


----------



## Rooner (Dec 22, 2005)

PIRANHA KING said:


>


Is this the biggest Manny in captivity??


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

damn thats crazy..


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

Sweet fish that thing is awsome, I'll have to come by and see it.


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

Rooner said:


>


Is this the biggest Manny in captivity??
[/quote]

Yes. At least in North america. 
Oliver Lucanus origionally brought it into Canada for Wayne Mah.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

ANDONI said:


> Sweet fish that thing is awsome, I'll have to come by and see it.


anytime buddy


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Wow


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

What tank is the manny in Wes?


----------



## booozi (Nov 4, 2005)

Beautiful fish Man!!!

And congrats for the largest manny in a home, or whatever you wanna call it/1


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

wes man o man wes...


----------



## TheKingFish (Dec 21, 2005)

i like that piranaha it has very nice color and shape.


----------



## Trystan (Jan 2, 2006)

stellar fish


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

sweet pickup wes, now the list goes on
-Wes
-Harley
-BUbba

3 10+ Manny's.


----------



## JuN_SpeK (Oct 6, 2005)

very nice manny wes!!!


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Very nice Manny.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Rooner said:


> Is this the biggest Manny in captivity??


Its the biggest known to us, but their are 1000's of P owners who dont post on here so it may not be the largest out there!

It is a nice Manny, very jealous!


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

I am sooo jealous. It may take a decade for me to get sweettooth to reach that size

Great pick-up and great looking manny


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Nice looking manni. Will have to make a roadtrip sometime to that state up North.


----------



## Gigante Pirana (Apr 23, 2004)

Good luck Wes! He can be a real "picky" eater. I hoped Joe had taken good care of him!








The first pic was a alright pic of the fish but it still doesn't show how nice the fish really is!


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Abseloutely Outstanding Manny...

I can't wait till you take some better pics of him...Because those pics kinda make it hard to see the full beauty of him...But excellent pick up...are you going to try to pet this guy???

((( J2 )))


----------



## .:R (Dec 6, 2005)

Awesome manny!! He's a beast.


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

Very nice Manny, and on top of that he's originally Canadian









He's one of the darkest Mannys ive ever seen too. What size tank is he in?


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Wow !!! Don't see a Manny like that one everyday









Could you post some more pics of him ??? Thx


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

CraigStables said:


> Is this the biggest Manny in captivity??


Its the biggest known to us, but their are 1000's of P owners who dont post on here so it may not be the largest out there!

It is a nice Manny, very jealous!








[/quote]
but theres not a 1000 importers. i'd put money this is the biggest one in north america. thanks everyone. wayne i hope he did to.

wes


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Goddamn man!! IS there any fish that you have that isnt OVER 10 Inches??

And yea, im just hating right now!!
I cant get over that other big ass fish you posted not to long ago, Frankenstein!


----------



## Handikapped (Nov 5, 2004)

Brujo said:


> Goddamn man!! IS there any fish that you have that isnt OVER 10 Inches??
> 
> And yea, im just hating right now!!
> I cant get over that other big ass fish you posted not to long ago, Frankenstein!


thats what i was about to say u got the largest piraya now the largest manny....trying to compensate for something buddy







haha i wish i had your fish, ill trade you my friends first born for your fish


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

best pickup i've seen in a long time. kudos!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

PIRANHA KING said:


> but theres not a 1000 importers. i'd put money this is the biggest one in north america. thanks everyone. wayne i hope he did to.
> 
> wes


What happened to that huge manny he had in the 155 bowfront? Is this the same fish? This one doesnt look like the same fish, or as big.....but I you cant really tell from the pics.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

PIRANHA KING said:


> but theres not a 1000 importers. i'd put money this is the biggest one in north america.


There are lots and lots of people who receive shipments from South America, just not all specialise in bringing Piranha in. It doesnt mean they didnt see it on their list and bought it, or got it labelled as something else.

Im not saying it deefinitly isnt the largest (it will definitly be one of them) but North America has millions and millions of people in, P-Fury and the other Piranha forums have say 15,000 at most, so the chances are there are others out there!


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

CraigStables said:


> but theres not a 1000 importers. i'd put money this is the biggest one in north america.


There are lots and lots of people who receive shipments from South America, just not all specialise in bringing Piranha in. It doesnt mean they didnt see it on their list and bought it, or got it labelled as something else.

Im not saying it deefinitly isnt the largest (it will definitly be one of them) but North America has millions and millions of people in, P-Fury and the other Piranha forums have say 15,000 at most, so the chances are there are others out there!
[/quote]
i agree 100%. they definately get way bigger in the wild. i would like to get a bigger one. it is weird there isn't more available.

thanks everyone
wes


----------



## Lewdog (Nov 14, 2005)

dutchfrompredator said:


> best pickup i've seen in a long time. kudos!


i agree Long hale the king


----------



## JuN_SpeK (Oct 6, 2005)

be sure to post pics when his colors improve... thanks for sharing again...you truly are the piranha king


----------



## Gigante Pirana (Apr 23, 2004)

View attachment 91431

View attachment 91430


Here is the same fish when I had it in 2002.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Nice pick up man, defenitely a good find. Cant believe Joe gave him up...


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

Gigante Pirana said:


> View attachment 91431
> 
> View attachment 91430
> 
> ...


Wayne he was a real beauty! Lucky for Wes..
Why do we let go of these nice fish...Alex


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

als said:


> Here is the same fish when I had it in 2002.


Wayne he was a real beauty! Lucky for Wes..
Why do we let go of these nice fish...Alex
[/quote]

I'm just glad you guys do from time to time...


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

bmpower007 said:


>


Thats one Big Manni you have there


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

thanks guys and thanks for posting them pics wayne. can't wait till he looks like that again.
wes


----------



## NEKMEK (Nov 20, 2005)

great fish!!! again.. i'm sorry but the pics don't do him justice.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

wow cant believe i missed this post

looks good but better pics and also once he settles in better it will look nicer. if it was mine i would have it on white sand to lighten it up a bit and maybe the red and humeral spot will stand out a bit more. you are one lucky SOB lol did wayne sell it to you? or if not who did u get it from and how much was it? lets face it we all want to know what a manny this size is worth because there is a good chance this is the only one near the size anywhere in the hobby so whats the price tag on such a rare find and extraordinary fish


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

joe piranhaking got it from wayne awhile back. i got it from him. as for the price, whatever someone is willing to pay.
wes



Grosse Gurke said:


> but theres not a 1000 importers. i'd put money this is the biggest one in north america. thanks everyone. wayne i hope he did to.
> 
> wes


What happened to that huge manny he had in the 155 bowfront? Is this the same fish? This one doesnt look like the same fish, or as big.....but I you cant really tell from the pics.
[/quote]
joe(piranhaking) bought it from him. its the same fish.
wes


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

PIRANHA KING said:


> joe(piranhaking) bought it from him. its the same fish.
> wes


I saw that when Wayne posted. My favorite captive piranha of all time. I cant wait till he gets settled and his color comes back.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

ok well whatever someone will pay...... then what did you pay?


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> ok well whatever someone will pay...... then what did you pay?


"What's the retail on one of those?"

"More than you can afford pal....Manueli"


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

you are the piranha king [bowdown]


----------



## Dialbomb (Dec 20, 2005)

Awesome Fish man... very nice looking... 
Keep up the good work..!!!!!


----------

